# Marina Hang On Breeding Box ~ What do you think?



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I believe my platy Ellie who had fry almost 2 weeks ago will be having some more in about 2 weeks from now. She is starting to get fat again and her gravid spot is getting darker.

I wanted her to be able to have her fry in a breeder box this time so I could have all the fry in one location instead of trying to catch them. So I bought a Marina Hang On Breeder Box. It hangs on the outside of the aquarium while the heated filtered water from the main tank is pump through the breeder box.

Thoughts on this are welcome


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

seems sophisticated? If you understand how to use it , it should work well.I see the V to seperate fry from mom so as long as you get them out in am(most give birth at night{helps in survival}) then all is well. Enjoy your future fry, raising your own is the best! Good luck!


----------

